# MTD Pro Snowblower



## Baldy (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, my name is Baldy and I just signed up and would like to ask some questions about my 2005 MTD Pro. The wheels seem to be locked. I have taken the plate off and would like to know why the wheels will not turn, the belts seem to be doing their job. The problem started with this Blizzard 2016 when I was going back and forth from Reverse speed 1 and Forward speed 2. Luckily I was able to get the machine back into the yard before the wheels quit turning. It is a 10 HP 29inch machine.

*31AE6LFH718 Model Number*


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard of the MTD blowers that have the gears that spin on themselves locking up with rust from non use. Don't think I have heard of them locking up while being used.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IS some thing stuck up in there. or is the chain loose. post some pics of this X-file that is presenting itself unto us.k:k: ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

did you happen to have the wheels off ? i have a bit older mtd 29/10.5, ( retired) that did the same thing....wheels would lock up solid, had to rock machine front to back side to side to get it moving.....turned out to be my stupidity ! i removed one wheel to fix a leaky tire and when i put it back on the machine, i pinned it in the outside hole, which allowed the axle bushing to walk out and jam up the drivetrain.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

I recently repaired two of these machines, both Troy Bilt brand. Both double gear sets incorporates a set of needle bearings that seizes up. The easy and quick fix, is to spray some Blaster in, and hope to free the drive up. You can disassemble the drive system,
and change the needle bearings. If the hex shaft is damaged, you'll need the entire repair
kit, MTD part # 753-05173A.


----------



## Baldy (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I noticed some movement on the right side axle the same side as the gears and the gears look a little cockeyed with first glance, will take a closer look tomorrow as right now I cannot get to my shed as it is snowed in with about 3 foot of snow. So my tools are out of reach and it will be above freezing. With the blower inactive I am to old to try to tramp thru 3 ft of snow with the shed about 150 ft away, my ticker ain't what it used to be.
Model #31AEF6LFH718 Have never had the wheels off. Just noticed I do have a flat tire even though I inflated them about 3 weeks ago.

The machine has always been difficult to roll with the engine off, is this normal? It would roll after you forced it. Thanks for the welcome also.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Baldy


Can you post the model number of the machine ??


----------



## Baldy (Jan 25, 2016)

I think I have it figured out. The hole that the wheel shaft goes thru has enlarged itself and that is the side that the drive gears are on. So it looks like I might as well get a new SB and keep the engine as it starts with one pull. Really hate to get rid of it, it has been a good machine. My son has my old 5 hp SB purchased in 96 and since he lives in PA and has a 7-8 hundred foot drive way, it is starting to give him trouble also. He purchased a drive belt from an Auto Parts place, one without teeth and as soon as he started it, he saw smoke end of that belt. Question why do SB's have a smooth belt and one that has teeth?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The cogged belts aren't really teeth. They are just slits in the belt that allow for tighter turning on smaller pulleys. I have also heard they help with cooling.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Baldy said:


> I think I have it figured out. The hole that the wheel shaft goes thru has enlarged itself and that is the side that the drive gears are on. So it looks like I might as well get a new SB and keep the engine as it starts with one pull. Really hate to get rid of it, it has been a good machine. My son has my old 5 hp SB purchased in 96 and since he lives in PA and has a 7-8 hundred foot drive way, it is starting to give him trouble also. He purchased a drive belt from an Auto Parts place, one without teeth and as soon as he started it, he saw smoke end of that belt. Question why do SB's have a smooth belt and one that has teeth?



Snowblower belts are much tougher and stronger. Automotive belts are not suitable for outdoor power equipment. They tend to smoke and shread in short order.


----------



## Baldy (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Guys for the responses. I am just about ready to start looking for a new SB and I have noticed they now have 3 stage SB's. Is it okay to go to this subject or should I start a new question?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF Baldy. ccasion14:

I have no experience with 'em but there has been some discussion here.


----------

